# Wie kann man vorhandene Corel DRAW Files automaitsch in anderer Version abspeichern?



## DishonestJohn (10. Mai 2004)

Hello,

meine Frage, vielleicht  noch mal etwas deutlicher als im Subject beschrieben:

Ich habe Corel Draw 11 Dateien in einem Ordner (ca. 60 Stück), diese müssen nach dem Bearbeiten in das Format Corel DRAW 8 gespeichert werden weil der Auftraggeber nur mit Corel DRAW 8 arbeitet.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diesen Vorgang AUTOMATISIERT abzuarbeiten? Ich weiss das es die Möglicheit des "Aufnehmens" gibt, allerdings ist es mir noch nie gelungen dies sinvoll einzusetzten.

Der Vorgang betrifft immer anderslautende Ordner und Files, das Script müsste hier also flexibel sein und den von mir gewählten Ordner und die darin enthaltenen Files abändern...

Wahrscheinlich ganz leicht zu lösen - nur ich weiss nicht wie.

Für jede Hilfe dankbar

Dishonest John


----------

